# DIY sandblasting



## russ_1380 (5 Aug 2009)

Hi guys, Another question.......

I have done some research and basically found that DIY sandblasting is pretty useless, due to the huge CFM requirement needed for large areas.

However, I'm looking at perhaps getting a sandblaster to clean up old steel hand tools and small parts off cars on the bench/cupboard. It is only for hobby use, so wouldn't be used every day.

I would only need to blast small areas, not large scale sandstone cleaning or blasting whole car bodyshells.

My question is; if I bought a largish (for DIY) compressor say one with 19cfm, would this be sufficient coupled with a cheap hand held balster? 

I appreciate it would be air greedy and my compressor tank would run empty pretty quick, requiring it to recharge itself often. Is this do able for small areas though? Or is it likely the compressor would be running all the time to keep up?

Has anyone had experience of this?

I don't really want to hire one if at all posible

Cheers

Russ


----------



## Dibs-h (6 Aug 2009)

You'd only be able to use one of those re-circulating spot blast guns. Issue is they only do an area the size of a 10p piece - so you'd be there a while.

If all you are after is removing rust from old hand tools - I'd recommend dipping them in a weak phospohoric acid solution - dissolves the rust right out.

Failing that - I'd get a local firm - perhaps one that does bead blasting - to blast them. Be much cheaper and less time consuming.


----------



## russ_1380 (6 Aug 2009)

cheers

I'll ring round some firms today and get some prices for blasting.

Does anyone on here have a decent blasting set up, who fancies some cash for blasting some small items?


----------



## RogerS (6 Aug 2009)

I tried DIY sandblasting using my Clarke Bandit and the kit from Machine Mart. Like you I looked at the spec's and seemed to say that, if I was prepared to wait while the tank recharged, that it was do-able. 

It wasn't. Not sufficient oomph to push the sand through - all got clogged up with sand - got a full refund. Dibs suggestion is a good one.


----------



## russ_1380 (6 Aug 2009)

cheers

That's the problem I have. I could afford a larger compressor, but even then it will be classed as small in CFM terms for blasting.

The other problem I would have; all the powerful compressors are 3 phase, i only have single phase so would be limited to 3 ish hP and around 18CFM.

Some people are saying 18cfm would be okay for small jobs, say a wood plane body? or small suspension arm, if like you say, you are prepared to wait for the compressor to refill and then cool down a few times.

I don't know if I could be bothered with all that tbh. 

Plus how noisey are these large compressors? I read belt driven compressors are relatively quite compared to my hobby, oil less type. My hobby compressor is seriously loud, its a horrible thing to have to use! I don't want to disturb my neighbours too much either.


----------



## RogerS (6 Aug 2009)

There is a range of quite compressors IIRC Bambi?


----------



## Anonymous (6 Aug 2009)

Machine Mart do some very large compressors which will run on single phase. 28cfm for this one:

http://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/p.../professionalindustrial-air-compressors-elect

I'm not suggesting you get one at that price and that size. I saw a similar one at work and it took 3-4 people to move it.

Is there any gear you could hire and get all your stuff done at once?

Dave


----------



## big soft moose (6 Aug 2009)

if its just surface rust you could also look at electrolytic de rusting (threads here on that) all you need is a step down transformer like one on a model railway (try freecycle) a couple of metal rods, and a plastic tub.


----------



## jasonB (6 Aug 2009)

Also be aware that the likes of Machine Mart quote the displacement of the compressor not the "free air delivery" or FAD which is what the tool is likely to consume.

The FAD is usually a couple of cfm less than the displacement

Jason


----------



## russ_1380 (6 Aug 2009)

yeah cheers lads, I'm aware of the FAD; i fell for that one last time I bought a compressor  good advice though matey.

I'm going to leave it for now as I have other tools I need more such as table saw (eventually) and some decent hand tools.

The electroylsis idea; I was looking at before, looks fun but I have zero knowledge of electrics, so sticking battery connectors in water scared me. Plus to buy a battery charger was around £20 so I went off the idea.

I have since tried vinegar! so we'll see how that goes. I appreciate it can make the steel more prone to rusting in the future, but tbh, it doesn't matter as I just wipe it down with some of my rifle cleaning/lube stuff at the end of each shift. This will keep me going for now.

Going back to the elctro idea, I'll look into the idea of using a model railway transformer. I can see this as being quite fun, once I've read up on the basics. I'm still a little wary of putting anything that goes into an electrical socket in to water :shock: even though its tried and tested as safe.


----------



## Hitch (6 Aug 2009)

Unless you are going to be doing quite a lot of blasting, its probably cheaper to send it out to somewhere that has a decent setup.


If you want to get a bit more info, try here a fair few threads on blasting/compressors....


----------



## Grinding One (10 Aug 2009)

I use a micro blaster,kind of pencil type,low presser 10lbs.,cleans things up quite well....I also have a 5 hp compresser so it builds a lot of air..30 gal tank.But they are not cheap....Kit comes with blasting medium,3 nozzels,blasting cabinet,holding device for medium and foot start stop switch,hoses ,meter,and the hand piece along with instructions.


----------



## laird (10 Aug 2009)

Machine marts 2 blasting cabinets quote 10cfm requirement. One of the chaps at the lab used the smaller one to clean metal plates, about 1' X 8". Got all 50 done (both sides) in just under a day. It was connected to a 12cfm wolf compressor.
(Antifouling testing before anyone asks  )


----------

